# guaifenesin



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

I have been very very ill for the last 3 weeks with flu and been taking loads and loads of cough/cold medicines. During this time my fibromyalgia has virtually disappeared after years of complete hell. I looked on my medicine bottles to see the ingredients and notice there is guaifenesin in them. Can anybody tell me if I can buy this in the United Kingdom or if there is a company that would ship this to me in the UK. I just cannot bear to return to the poor quality of life that I have been experiencing. Please e-mail me on maureen###pine-view.fsnet.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi Mau,And welcome. There is a good thread from 7-15-2000 on here entitled "Guaifenisen Treatment for FM". Up at the top of the board thee is a place that says "Show topics from the last 10 days". (That's the default.) But you can see older topics by clicking on the little down arrow and selecting "Show topics from the last 20 days". Then click on "Go". Scroll down to the topic I mentioned above. I looked up several websites dealing with this.Sea has been on that Guai protocol. Sea, let us hear from you. How's it going?It's a controversial thing as far as it's helping the FM symptoms but the more people, like yourself, who say that it DOES help, the more they will have to sit up and take notice.Take care,calida


----------

